# The well... random life of fishy314.



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alpha didn't eat today. Refused all 3 pellets I gave him. He hangs around the filter a lot. Has a little bit of a bubble nest there.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

that was pretty random.....an introduction? 

happy he made a bubble-nest! im going to post a thread about bubble-nests soon!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Doesn't need one  

My mom would kill me if somehow I got a girl betta to breed... wish I could though :BIGsad:


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alpha never eats more than 2 pellets at a time, mom calls him "the two-pellet type"


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

lol alot of research to do before breeding!  i thought about breeding this summer but dont know.....


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

50% water change today. Alpha seemed very intruiged in being in his old PetCO cup.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

what size tank is he in?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

2.5 gallon.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

he must be a very happy betta because of his perfect tank and awesome owner!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> he must be a very happy betta because of his perfect tank and awesome owner!


OMG thank you so much! :-D :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well it's true! Happy those posts are gone! :roll:


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nobody's ever said that before... 

Me too!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

my dog was just "running" in her sleep!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

lol 

Alpha why? You never eat! When I woke up he was right by the plant... seemed he was staring off into space...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Aaww poor guy! Do you have any treats for him? Something different?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wish... but my mom thinks bloodworms are gross and won't let me buy them!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have heard you can feed them a tiny piece of chicken, or a thawed out pea.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

IDK. Never heard that before.

New smiley:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

cool! i like that one!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ate ONE piece today. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope he starts eating some more.  he needs to eat to stay alive. I have never had a betta not eat. :/ all mine are piggies!!! XD


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe I have to make him WANT to eat. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Does he just ignore it? Or spit it out?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ignores it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Try taping the water or something to get his attention?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I do! But de doesn't notice it!

PS he hangs around the filter a lot. (It covers about 1/3 of the tank.)

Yesteryday I wwent to LASER tag! I didn't get to post much but it was super fun!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool! I love laser tag and got the highest score last time I played! 

Aaww I hope you can get him to eat.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yay! He ate 2/4 pellets this morning.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

that is very good! hope you can get him to eat some tonight! ;D


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope so too!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's weird that he doesn't eat....never met a betta that doesn't want food! ;D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe take tweezers, put a price in there and put it to his mouth.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4/4 last night and 3/4 this morning! Gonna train the little guy today to swim thtough a pipe cleaner in a loop!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Very happy that he ate! Keep up the good work! :-D


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

My mom wasn't so enthusiastic about the pipecleaner thing. The knot was hard to tie too.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well it worked! And I hope he keeps on eating right so he can live the rest of his life happy and healthy!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

2/3 last night. Haven't fed him today yet.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

thats still good! try feeding 2 in the morning and 2 at night.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Usually do 3-4 both times.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I'm super happy you have gotten him to eat some food.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you! ;D


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Went to Wal*Mart today. Of course, I just HAD to look ate the fish... and I was impressed... for a Wal*Mart. The fish even had a care sheet that the employees had to follow. The bettas weren't much worse than PETCO. Only problem was, they put Oscars together! (4 of them!) >.< There were also like 4 kissing gouramis, 6 moonlight gouramis, and 4 blue gouramis in what seemed to be about a 5g!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Did you read the sheet? Sometimes they have bad info...happy they are taking pretty good care of them! All of the LFS here keep oscars together, but in a much to small tank!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alpha ate 3/3 this afternoon! WOOO!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! He is getting very good at this!  has he gone through the hoop?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

No. Didnt put it in ever.

CHRISTMAS WAS FUN!

I got
LEGO the mine set (built in one day, 748 pieces!) 
A bike + a helmet
LEGO Dump Truck set  (built in one day, 268 pieces)
a rc car
lego ideas book
NASCAR 2012 Sprint cup series yearbook 
NASCAR pajamas 
A Garfield Chia pet... dont know where that came from! lol
The mark of athena (book)
Munchkin game
Apples to apples game - hilarious! 
Guiness world records 2013
Lego city book
Lego architecture big ben set
Math book ;p
Computer programming book 
2013 paper planes calendar
$100 from grandma
$25 target giftcard from aunt

Phew!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that sure is a lot of stuff! My two favorite presents are...my new iPod touch, with an otter box! (A case that protects it from braking) and an Awesome betta fish calendar!! Happy you had a good Christmas!!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

You too.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I will ride my bike today or go to Driven Raceway! YAY!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! It went by so fast though.  *sigh* enjoy life while you can.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sometimes I see a glitch in this site. When I view a post I have made, I look at the box that has your avatar and such in it and there are no "User" or "Tanks" buttons! Weird?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes very weird...sometimes I will see a post, and when I come back later to look at it, it's not there! :shock:


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mod probably deleted it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That's what I figured, they deleted their own posts once.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

If you have 999 posts and a mod delets all of them, post one more you'll be a senior. lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol I'm past 1,000 now. I know you are still working on it.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Your past 2400!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah. But it's not all about posting, I like to come on here to talk to people.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Me too.

Alpha wasn't too crazy about food this morning. Neither was I. Woke up at 8:15 and didn't feel hungry till 9!

Now 60 till senior! :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Today I was so hungry me stomach started hurting. :/

It is so good that he is now eating!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Around 10...... 

I am hungry... dur....


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol I just ate.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I will have pizza tonite! yay!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that is so weird....we did to... well I didn't eat any pizza but everyone else did!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Huh? You didnt?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

No, I ate Japanese food! Yum yum! ^.^


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

My grandparents run a japanese restraunt! my favorite there is miso soup! so good!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

^.^ I just ate some teriyaki noodles. Nom nom! ;-)


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry i didnt get to post yesterday, so busy...

Alpha got a water change!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have also been busy. I'm very tired...

Good for him! Now he can swim around in his nice clean tank!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

We also changed the filter pad a week ago. It wasn't working and my mom just noticed at 9:30 pm- my bedtime! lol


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

He's not eating anymore now, either.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

How is Alpha?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good.

Wow 1 month necro post


----------

